# Presidents day boar



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

I finally made a trip to the ranch. It has been a while since my last hunt. This boar filled the bill...


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Always enjoy your videos ... thanks for posting.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

sweet!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

You scared the shheeeeot out of that squirrel, good shot.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

altez said:


> Always enjoy your videos ... thanks for posting.


x 2, great job and thank you


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool video!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well done, he sure was spooky when he got close to the feeder.


----------

